

Ask HN: Research Ideas - unanonymous

As part of my studies in my MS program (Computer Science), I have this Summer to do some amount of containable research on a topic of my choosing.  If anyone has any unrealized ideas or work that they themselves don&#x27;t have time to investigate that they&#x27;d like to share, I&#x27;d love to hear them.  Perhaps they will be helpful to others looking for topics too!<p>I have general interest&#x2F;knowledge in a wide variety of topics across the computer science spectrum, so I believe I could tackle a variety of problems with some success. I would love to build or research something useful to the community but the short time frame makes finding containable ideas more difficult.<p>General topics of interest for me include web development&#x2F;technologies&#x2F;tools, user experience, robotics, collaboration, software processes, crowdsourcing, and more.  Really topics across the board could be candidates given the right context.<p>Any ideas&#x2F;discussion would be helpful&#x2F;greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
======
david927
Contact me

